# Unterschied singleended und Differenzeingang bei analogen Eingangsbaugruppen von Beck



## niki88 (27 März 2012)

bin zur Zeit dabei ein Technikerprojekt zu realisieren. Dazu werden analoge Eingangsklemmen für eine Beckhoffsteuerung benötigt (Anschluss von Drucktransmittern in 2- Leitertechnik).
Kann mir jemand den Unterschied bzw die Funktionweise zwischen "SIGNLEENDED" und "DIFFERENZEINGANG" erkläutern


----------



## MasterOhh (27 März 2012)

Kurz gefasst:
Bei Single ended hast du eine Leitung mit deinem Signal (z.B. 0-10V) die gegen Masse referenziert ist. 
Das ist idR die einfachste und gebräuchlichste Lösung. 
Nachteil: Störungen wirken nur auf die Signalleitung (Signalspannung 5V + Störspannung 1V => 6V am Messeingang)


Differenzeingang:
Das Signal wird in einen positiven Teil und einen negativen Teil zerlegt aus denen dann die Differenz gebildet wird (5V => + 2,5V - (-2,5V)).
Du hast also 2 Signalleitungen AIN(+) und AIN(-).
Vorteil: Störungen wirken auf beide Leitungen und werden bei der Differenzbildung eleminiert.
((+2,5V + 1V) - (-2,5V +1V) = 5V 
Diese Lösung eignet sich also besonders dann wenn mit einer hohen Störbelastung zu rechnen ist.

Welche Klemme du nimmst hängt dann halt von den Sensoren ab die du hast. (Eindraht oder Differenzausgang)


----------



## gloeru (29 März 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt beide Signale habe, kann ich die Mischen?
Kann ich dann an ein Differenz-Eingang nutzen, in dem ich an den (-) Pin GND anlege und an (+) das Single-ended Signal?


----------



## rommel987 (29 Juni 2015)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Morymmus (29 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre da vorsichtig - was den SPS-Eingang betrifft, so wird das vermutlich sogar funktionieren, aber bei dem Sensor schließt diese Schaltung den negativen Teil des Ausgangssignals kurz. 
Ein weiterer Nebeneffekt könnte sein, das das nutzbare Ausgangssignal dann nur noch 0-5V beträgt - da ja die negative Komponente fehlt. Hier ist wirklich die Frage ob und wie die galvanische Trennung in dem Sensor ausgeführt ist.

Bitte unbedingt vorher ins Datenblatt schauen, was der Sensor und die SPS dazu sagt.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------

